# Black Friday and Cyber Monday isn't too far away. Who had the best deals last year?



## MannDude (Nov 10, 2014)

Last year I got a good deal on a refurbished Dell e6410 laptop that I needed to replace my much older Toshiba and picked up a Seagate external drive at the same time too, I feel like I got both for about $350 or something combined from NewEgg. Was a pretty decent Black Friday or Cyber Monday deal, forget which. Curious who had great deals last year, whether it be for VPSes, electronics, or just general items/discounts that may be relevant to the interest of those here.

What companies should we be looking at this year to provide some good discounts/deals on things we may want? I'm not really needing anything personally, but may have to pick something up if I feel I must have it. 

EDIT: Actually, I _do_ need some things. Looking to upgrade RAM in workstation and need to find those blue drive brackets that are used in Dell tower servers. Neither is very important or critical so can hold off until a good deal appears. Something like free shipping or flat rate discount. For that I should keep an eye on NewEgg and TigerDirect I suppose.


----------



## AndrewM (Nov 10, 2014)

Last year I picked up a 32" LG LED for $89 @ Wolly Wurld.

Honestly, I'd keep an eye on Ebay. There's going to be a lot of people reselling their "just purchased" items for a few bucks above cost, and then the general folk selling all their other stuff so they can acquire new stuff on friday/monday.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 10, 2014)

Bought an AR-15 last year among other things: 

Not sure what I am getting this year.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 10, 2014)

SSDs

I want an SSD


----------



## D. Strout (Nov 10, 2014)

I only really subscribe to Newegg's deals, but they do have some good ones. I've seen some $50 1TB HDDs, SSDs are down below the 50 cent per GB mark, and other hardware is getting good too. Also, if you still have a .edu e-mail from somewhere, you might be able to get in on an extra 10% academic discount, though I don't know exactly how the validation process works.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 10, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I only really subscribe to Newegg's deals, but they do have some good ones. I've seen some $50 1TB HDDs, SSDs are down below the 50 cent per GB mark, and other hardware is getting good too. Also, if you still have a .edu e-mail from somewhere, you might be able to get in on an extra 10% academic discount, though I don't know exactly how the validation process works.


They use SheerID.


----------



## D. Strout (Nov 10, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> They use SheerID.


Yeah I know that, but I don't know what their process is.


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2014)

I never really understood the whole Black Friday / fake sales day.

It's entertaining as the masses stomp each other half to death in shitty retail stores to save on the last item of fashion desire every year.

The e-version is more civilized, but some broken psychological thriller and nervous disorder / waste of time scanning their promotional rubbish and reading the small print. 

Like most frugal folks around here, I buy every day on the cheap where I can.  Not cheap Chinese dumped goods (i.e. Walmart or much of Ebay listings for off name goods), but real products at a better price with less middleman getting fat.

Compare products for best specs and other experiences via Amazon and sometime purchase there.

Move to Ebay for misfits, refurbs and straight used stuff at deep discount.

Craigslist for major items that are a pain to ship (i.e. appliance, vehicles, work tools, industrial stuff, agricultural, etc.).

Fact is, I spend less at these traditional holiday times than any other part of the year.  Mainly because I already shopped and avoid the stress, avoid the terrible shipping times, stressed support, etc.


----------



## rds100 (Nov 11, 2014)

I wonder how many people are delaying the online purchases they had to do in anticipation of the Cyber Monday. This whole marketing ploy might work in reverse for most online sellers, i.e. they sell less as a whole during this month, because people delay their purchasing.


----------



## trewq (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a habit of waiting for stuff to go down in price then just keep waiting and then it's obsolete... I don't make many major purchases any more.


I've been wanting a laptop for the last 5 months, I just can't bring myself to spend $2k on something I know with be useless in a few years time...


I might grab a cheap SSD if Amazon does a sale that ships to Australia.


----------



## rds100 (Nov 11, 2014)

$2k for a laptop sounds a little extreme. One can buy a decent new laptop for around $500-$600 these days.


----------



## trewq (Nov 11, 2014)

rds100 said:


> $2k for a laptop sounds a little extreme. One can buy a decent new laptop for around $500-$600 these days.


Welcome to Australia. That's for an upgraded Lenovo T440.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 11, 2014)

drmike said:


> I never really understood the whole Black Friday / fake sales day.
> 
> It's entertaining as the masses stomp each other half to death in shitty retail stores to save on the last item of fashion desire every year.



Yeah, I don't get out in the physical stores for Black Friday... If I want to be trampled to death I'll go to Spain and do a running of the bulls. As far as the online deals go, I'll do those for sure if I need something and can get it that day, no shame in saving a few bucks.

Actually after this was created I made a little mental list of things I could use that I can wait until Cyber Monday to order online. RAM, hard drive caddy for my Dell workstation, new PC fans (since they always seem to die... having a couple spares won't hurt) and maybe even a more ergonomic mouse. Things I can live without, but would be nice to have and would rather order them when I can get a deal on them or free shipping or whatever.

May also be a good time to get some x-mas presents for family as well. Last year I ordered -all- my Christmas presents from Amazon... I didn't step foot in a store once.


----------



## RosenHost (Nov 11, 2014)

rds100 said:


> I wonder how many people are delaying the online purchases they had to do in anticipation of the Cyber Monday. This whole marketing ploy might work in reverse for most online sellers, i.e. they sell less as a whole during this month, because people delay their purchasing.



I am one of those people. Around late October each year, I stop purchases and wait for deals of Black Friday and Cyber Monday.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm hoping to grab some cheap vps's on cyber Monday, and maybe even a rhaspberry pi. After all one can never have too many vps machines laying around. So, who is doing yearly vps deals cyber Monday?


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 11, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Yeah, I don't get out in the physical stores for Black Friday...


@MannDude What if there was some good deals on Gun stuff at a physical store?


----------



## Srvify (Nov 11, 2014)

Not really electronic related but as a father and home owner I tend to watch Toys-R-Us and Home Depot. I have in the past saved a ton of money on Christmas by waiting and picked up some new tools at a discount. 

To me the real problem with Black Friday is most of the sales really are not as good as other sales they do through out the year. As an example, again not electronics, I bought my daughter a doll house this year for Christmas. I purchased it in July for around $20, the same dollhouse is on sale at the same store for black friday for $40.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 11, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Yeah, I don't get out in the physical stores for Black Friday... If I want to be trampled to death I'll go to Spain and do a running of the bulls. As far as the online deals go, I'll do those for sure if I need something and can get it that day, no shame in saving a few bucks.


Yeah it's a pain I bet, we don't celebrate Black Friday in the UK. But places do have promotions, I didn't grab a deal last year, but only 7 people have died in total from 2006-2013 and 90 injuries. http://www.blackfridaydeathcount.com/


----------



## RosenHost (Nov 12, 2014)

I am planning to download Fat Wallet Black Friday app on my iPhone to follow latest deals and not miss anything


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 12, 2014)

Blackfriday really seems to be almost a brain wash on the masses, they all buy because everyone else is buying - and the media says this is the time to buy.  I've never been willing to stand in line to wait for that 'deal' that may or may not be there when the store opens.  But I admit years ago i was waiting in line online to buy at an online store, that sold out in 90 seconds, web site crashed, and said sold out when done (was for a TV years ago). 

Since then, I've been busy working on black friday vs shopping so I don't get to pay attention.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 13, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> @MannDude What if there was some good deals on Gun stuff at a physical store?


Ha. Actually I'm pretty content with everything I have right now. Only thing I could really use is more 7.62X54R ammo and that's relatively cheap as is and I still prefer to order most stuff online anyhow (Parts, kits, ammo). Only thing I usually buy at the LGS is targets on the way to the range and sometimes ammo. I mostly go in their to eyeball their selection and drool all over the counter.

I think all I'll really be looking for this year is a deal on some RAM for my workstation, and maybe something for the house... IDK. I need new blinds. My cat has grown fond of two different windows and has destroyed the blinds in the process of trying to look outside.


----------



## drmike (Nov 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I need new blinds. My cat has grown fond of two different windows and has destroyed the blinds in the process of trying to look outside.


Time to deep fry that f'n cat.

My goldfish doesn't piss on the rugs, climb the walls, etc.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 13, 2014)

TurnkeyInternet said:


> Blackfriday really seems to be almost a brain wash on the masses, they all buy because everyone else is buying - and the media says this is the time to buy.  I've never been willing to stand in line to wait for that 'deal' that may or may not be there when the store opens.  But I admit years ago i was waiting in line online to buy at an online store, that sold out in 90 seconds, web site crashed, and said sold out when done (was for a TV years ago).
> 
> Since then, I've been busy working on black friday vs shopping so I don't get to pay attention.


No purchasing of hardware via the internet? Honestly I'd probably pick up a few things via internet shopping.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Ha. Actually I'm pretty content with everything I have right now. Only thing I could really use is more 7.62X54R ammo and that's relatively cheap s.


Be thankful you aren't in NY - you need to fill out paperwork with the 'purpose and intent of your purchase', that go into a state run database and go through a new back ground check for every bullet you buy now.  So no black friday stock up on ammo in NY!


----------



## rds100 (Nov 13, 2014)

TurnkeyInternet said:


> Be thankful you aren't in NY - you need to fill out paperwork with the 'purpose and intent of your purchase', that go into a state run database and go through a new back ground check for every bullet you buy now.  So no black friday stock up on ammo in NY!


What if you buy from another state?


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 13, 2014)

TurnkeyInternet said:


> Be thankful you aren't in NY - you need to fill out paperwork with the 'purpose and intent of your purchase', that go into a state run database and go through a new back ground check for every bullet you buy now.  So no black friday stock up on ammo in NY!


That is what you get when you let Liberals ruin your freedoms.



rds100 said:


> What if you buy from another state?


Good point or even on sites like GunBroker.com


----------



## RosenHost (Nov 26, 2014)

I just got a mail from Namecheap. Looks like they will have some pretty good deals.


.club registration $0.98 (first year) 
Private Email Business package $0.98 (first year) 
Value plan shared hosting $0.98 (first year)
.com/.net/.org transfer $0.98 (one year) 
3 months of Reseller hosting $0.98 
.com/.net/.org registration $0.98 (first year) 
Comodo PositiveSSL $0.98 (first year)
"Lucky dip" dedicated server $48.88/mo., while supplies last 
.website registration $0.98 (first year) 
Black Friday only: .io registration $19.88 (first year)


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=623Oga9NPvE


----------



## Kris (Nov 28, 2014)

TurnkeyInternet said:


> Blackfriday really seems to be almost a brain wash on the masses, they all buy because everyone else is buying - and the media says this is the time to buy.  I've never been willing to stand in line to wait for that 'deal' that may or may not be there when the store opens.  But I admit years ago i was waiting in line online to buy at an online store, that sold out in 90 seconds, web site crashed, and said sold out when done (was for a TV years ago).
> 
> Since then, I've been busy working on black friday vs shopping so I don't get to pay attention.






:lol:


----------



## Dylan (Nov 28, 2014)

Best deal of the day so far is the return of Online.net's ridiculous €1.99/mo Kidechire:

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/805555/#Comment_805555

http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-kidechire

There's also a pretty nice 2x2TB HW (!) RAID server for €19.99/mo:

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/805589/#Comment_805589

http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-limited4814


----------



## OpticServers (Nov 28, 2014)

i did not actually do any black friday last year! but i am buying all the family's christmas presents and other little things today


----------



## MannDude (Nov 28, 2014)

OpticServers said:


> i did not actually do any black friday last year! but i am buying all the family's christmas presents and other little things today


Yeah, I may do a fair share of internet shopping today and Monday just to go ahead and get my Christ,as stuff out of the way.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 28, 2014)

I can only get one Kidéchire from online.net but I'm happy to have a Luxembourg VPS from @Francisco.

I think I got brainwashed


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=623Oga9NPvE



Since I recall the early 1980's and how it was, yerp, appreciated.

Things were a lot smoother, cooler and less bullshit than now.

The folks in that video in 2013, holy riot fever.

I still ask if these folks are getting such great deals.  I buy all year round, and where possible used / returns.  I buy very little that is heavily advertised.  I buy nothing that is trending, hip, must have.  

Heck,  I buy pretty good all said.

Camping out and carrying on is worth a discount on a new TV.  Who knew?


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 29, 2014)

Sadly wasn't much of anything good this year. I did go to Walmart though and picked up an Xbox One Halo bundle with the $30 card and Call of Duty Advanced Warfare.

People were going crazy for the TVs and the main aisle was pretty much blocked / hard to navigate. Seen a few people with groceries in their carts, so perhaps a new trend to buy Milk and junk on Black Friday / Thursday.

Heck, a woman in front of me had fraud written all over her trying to sell a gift card. She tried buying a pack of cigarettes with two different checks both denied.

I want to say it took me about 40-50 mins just to find what I wanted and go. I will say it was nice not having to freeze waiting outside like other stores since Walmart is 24hrs and their queue lines are spread throughout the store.


----------



## dkstanson (Nov 30, 2014)

10+ domains from Namecheap at 0.98$


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 30, 2014)

My big Black Friday spending: 5 euros for 3 months (1.67 monthly) of a 1GB RAM/100GB storage Cloudbox from Versio.  Not recurring so 29.97 euros quarterly if I decide to renew. (offer is still available until 6PM EST tonight).  Their website and customer portal is Dutch only but the OnApp control panel is in English.

I try to avoid shopping in physical stores (with the exception of food stores) from Black Friday to Xmas because my state has yet to legalize punching raving lunatic holiday shoppers in the face.


----------



## drmike (Nov 30, 2014)

I partook, just once in Black Friday, albeit rather late and past the date.  So much for specials, more lingering specials that end whenever.

Today I picked up a VPN for a year.  Had been with company on monthly plan.  I hate invoices and the noise in the inbox. Annual does away with that.

So discounted price for annual prepay, then they knocked like 20% off that annual price for Black Friday special.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice!

I got a Turnkey Internet VPS.  Honestly first I was a bit underwhelmed by the network, Cogent and HE only.  However it didn't end up being too bad and I switched it over to Xen HVM for Windows Server.  

Not bad.  Not bad.


----------



## RosenHost (Dec 3, 2014)

NameCheap homepage was mostly unresponsive during BF. But on Cyber Monday I was able to get a few domains from them. Other than that, this year I did not buy much. Turnkey's VPS for 9.99/month was too much of a temptation for me. But I was able to resist it. -_-


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 3, 2014)

RosenHost said:


> NameCheap homepage was mostly unresponsive during BF. But on Cyber Monday I was able to get a few domains from them. Other than that, this year I did not buy much. Turnkey's VPS for 9.99/month was too much of a temptation for me. But I was able to resist it. -_-


Haha good call.  

I transferred a few domains to Internet.bs for their unlimited 5 dollars transfer/registration promo.  Also I did bite for the Turnkey's 10 dollar VPS.  Not bad honestly...  Just wish it had a better network, but not bad.


----------

